# Mille lacs lake fishing report by The Rockman



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

The past 2 weeks have flown bye with all of the tournaments and the work on the bar. The weekend after our water spout experience, which was only 2 days later, we fished the hunters point tournament. Day one we weighed 9.36 lbs. Which put us in 6th place. Day 2 we weighed 11.00 lbs. for a total weight of 20.36. Then the second flight came in and we were beaten by 0.09 of a lbs. for second place. Which would have given us another $1.000 and the second place trophy, but we will take the $3.000 for third. It felt very good to cash once again after last year's tourneys where we did not cash at all in any of them. Then it was time for a rest from the big pond so that I could get the bar put together. So that is what I did for a couple weeks. This weekend it was the red door tournament on Saturday and Sunday. Day one we weighed 8 fish for 16.36 which put us in 1st place for day one. Day 2 I woke up at 3:30 am to the sound of thunder and lightening. That was not a good thing as we could only put one weigh fish in the boat for 2.22 lbs. I thought for sure that it would take us out of the money. There were a couple of weights below us in the 15.00 lb. And 11.00 lb. Range. The second place team had 0zero weigh fish on the second day. The third place team day one moved into 1st with 8 weigh fish for a total weight of 25.36 lbs. Second place was 21.24 which moved us down to 3rd. But we feel good about what we had put together for the 2 days. The nice thing about the whole deal is that the team that beat us out of second place in the hunters point tournament, We beat by 0.30 lbs. That was cool. So we felt some redemption. The mud boys did not have a very good day on day 2. They all had a zero for day 2. If you ever want to fish against the best on the big pond these are the tournaments to fish. They may be locals but as far as I am concerned they are the best to pit your fishing talents against. Now that all of the tournaments are done for the season I can get back to what I do. Taking care of you. We did nothing but bobber up on all of the reefs on the southwest end. Pulling the anchor 50 times a day if not more. Give each of your moves about 15 or 20 minutes. If no bits then move again. You do not have to move far, but move. It seems like every time we moved we caught a fish. You must hunt them down. Do not just sit and wait for fish to come to you. You sometimes must go to them. If you have wind the rocks are the way to go. The bobbers are still king this season. I can not get keeper fish doing anything else. The crank bite is still in the toilet. The lindy rigs are a hit and miss deal, and the spinners still are not producing. Water temps still have not reached over 69 degrees this season. Which explains why a lot of these other methods of fishing are not producing positive results. We are still in a may fly hatch, as we look for these water temps to rise. As for me I will be taking a week off from the big pond to work on the bar. If something changes with the bite I will let you know.

The Rockman


----------

